# Chinese Marinaded Cuttlefish



## Peggo (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make Chinese Marinaded cuttlefish, you can buy these at the BBQ stores where they sell BBQ pork and stuff, it is orange in color, I tried everywhere and can't seem to find anything on it.

Thanks


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 24, 2011)

boiled and dyed with food coloring. A quick boil to soften up the squid.


----------



## Peggo (Jun 8, 2011)

*Chinese Marinade Cuttlefish*

Thanks, I thought there may be some special trick to it since it is so expensive to buy it at the Chinese BBQ stores, but I boiled the cuttlefish and I didn't use food coloring, it is just for me to eat, I actually bought some Lee Kum Kee Drunken Chicken Marinade and marinaded the boiled cuttlefish for about 1/2 hour and it was really good.


----------

